# Plug n Play Portable Units



## svedel (Nov 30, 2005)

which are you favorites? 

I am digging the Kenwood KPA-H2EC 

and the Sanyo CRSR-10 

are these good? or is there better?


----------



## wassct (Dec 2, 2005)

I have the Sirius Starmate Replay and love it! They have a good deal at Coscto online which runs until tommorow for $59.99.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

cheap


----------

